# Fur Sale Dates 2013/2014 MT&PCA



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

These are the fur sale dates for the upcoming season 2013/2014. All other contact info is posted at www.MTPCA.com under the title Fur Sale Dates 2013/2014. Please feel free to contact me also. (PM's ONLY PLEASE) 

DECEMBER 21, 2013 - Jays Sporting Goods, Clare, MI. 
JANUARY 4, 2014 - Ravenna Conservation Club, Ravenna, MI. 
JANUARY 18, 2014 - Community Center in Otisville, MI. 
FEBRUARY 1, 2014 - the Playhouse, Houghton Lake, MI. 
FEBRUARY 8, 2014 - Kalamazoo Fairgrounds, Kalamazoo, MI. 
MARCH 22, 2014 - Jays Sporting Goods, Clare, MI.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Why do you hold the Ravenna sale so early? Especially with the extended rat/mink season

The earliest we ever held the sale was around the 20th back when we started the sale.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Ravenna is only one sale that you can attend with five more that you could attend through the season. IF you have more questions they can be aswered by going to  www.mtpca.com and contacting Matt Johnson. My post over there has his contact information. 

Jon


----------

